# Home made Cave More pics to come too!!



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright so this idea came from a previous poster and i decided to continue the idea...sadly if i remember correctly his structure fell apart due to being made of hot glue..well mine is made of 100% authentic ocean shells and aquarium silicon. I srayed the shells down with piping hot water to remove the beach sand and then I boiled them for 15 minutes before putting them together. I am currently waiting for it to cure before I can put it in my new tank..I got a ten gallon and a new fish to put into there sadly Nikki died while i was away on leave my house sitter told me when she "saw" him he was already dead...oh well..i haven't named the new guy and I will post pics later today when I put him in his tank its been cycling for a while and today will be ready..although i can't put his cave in there until tomorrow morning..so I will update some pics of the new guy when i put him in there today and then more pics of the cave in the tank...well here are the pics of the cave while its sitting there waiting to cure.

Front Entrance
View attachment 11442


Right Side
View attachment 11443


Left Side
View attachment 11444


Rear Entrance
View attachment 11445


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Cool cave!!!!!

"But real shells shouldn't go in betta tanks; they're calcium carbonate that will leach into the water and increase the hardness and pH, and bettas are softwater fish"
_Taken from Ultimatebettas.com_


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Love it! But yeah, as Doggyhog mentioned, seashells can really mess up your water. It`s a shame, that`s a really nice cave.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

yes i heard that and im just going to watch it for a while..if it starts to creep up there i got some tricks for just keeping it down..water levels aren't hard to maintain..


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

That's an awesome cave.

Keep an eye on the sharp edges as well. Those shells look pretty sharp, even if they don't have jagged edges. They will probably rip yours bettas' fins, so keep an eye on that.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

i sanded the edges before glueing them or they were already rounded off..i make sure my betta's are taken care off to the best of my ability. i went an extra mile for this cave lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

cool cave!


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice cave!! Just watch out for that hole in the left side!  Can't wait to see it in your tank!


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is the tank without the cave obviously(it'll be there tomorrow and ill show pics) and the new betta Neptune and the new Placo for him.

View attachment 11479


View attachment 11480


View attachment 11481


View attachment 11482


View attachment 11483


View attachment 11484

^^Checking out his new buddy^^

View attachment 11485


View attachment 11487


View attachment 11488


View attachment 11489

^^Playing hide and seek^^


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok here is the last update for now of the new tank with the cave now in it!!! I think it looks killer! Here are the pics:

View attachment 11501


View attachment 11502


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks cool!!!

FIY, you should re-home your pleco. Looks like a common Pleco and those grow to be HUGE.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

They only grow as much as their environment will let them. In a ten gallon he wont get much bigger really. I saw one at the store the other day in a 75 gal and we was over a foot long!!! I was pretty much amazed.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Technically that's not true.

Sure their growth will get stunted, but their insides will keep growing and then that eventually kills them.  

Not trying to be rude, just stating the facts.


----------



## gogolg87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm wow didn't know that...I've never had or seen problems like that in the past so i never worried about it. I've seen them last years like that..Thanks for the knowledge though i appreciate it..sorry if i ever came off as rude to you.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks really cool in the tank. I like it. I hope it doesn't give you too many issues with your water.


----------

